# Disponibilité des powerbooks



## guilloman (29 Septembre 2003)

Salut à tous,

Si comme moi vous avez commandé votre nouveau powerbook à la suite de l'Apple expo et que vous ne l'avez toujours pas reçu, sachez qu'Apple a rencontré quelques problèmes de logistique la semaine dernière. Mais tout est rentré dans l'ordre et toutes les commandes sont parties vendredi et samedi derniers... enfin presque car le mien par exemple est toujours à Taiwan...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Enfin réjouissez-vous, le votre est peut-être déjà dans l'avion


----------



## bimboteb (29 Septembre 2003)

Ah bon parce que pour ma commande c'est toujours marqué: "beeing assembled". Enfin comme je l'ai commandé sur l'apple store de Suisse c'est peut-être différent ? Je l'ai commandé (15'') le jour où ils sont sortis (le mardi il y a 2 semaines) et là je commence sérieusement à plus en pouvoir surtout que c'est mon premier MAC.


----------



## guilloman (30 Septembre 2003)

Bon, je n'ai pas vraiment de bonnes nouvelles...
J'ai rappelé Apple ce matin, et ils ont réellement des problèmes avec les 15".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'après la fille que j'ai eu, ils ont reçu une note ce matin comme quoi les 15" ne pourront pas être livrés avant la fin de la semaine prochaine !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Septembre 2003)

guilloman a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je n'ai pas vraiment de bonnes nouvelles...
> J'ai rappelé Apple ce matin, et ils ont réellement des problèmes avec les 15".


...on devrait etre habitués à ce genre de choses ! C'est toujours pareil !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...y'a juste pour les prises de commandes et l'encaissement des chèques qu'ils sont rapides !!!
Perso, j'en ai un peu marre...


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...on devrait etre habitués à ce genre de choses ! C'est toujours pareil !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quand t'en as marre, ya malabar...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> quand t'en as marre, ya malabar...


Euh ! Dites les gars de la MGZ, faudrait resserrer un peu vos barbelés ... y'en a qui réussissent encore à sortir !!!!


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Dites les gars de la MGZ, faudrait resserrer un peu vos barbelés ... y'en a qui réussissent encore à sortir !!!!



ah bon ?? merrrrrrde j'va m'faire engueuler !! c'était moi qu'était d'garde !!


----------



## heroe (30 Septembre 2003)

Tant que les 12" n'ont pas de retard, tout va bien...


----------



## BulgroZ (1 Octobre 2003)

Le mien (PB 15" 1,25) est bloqué au Luxembourg depuis jeudi 05:34 GMT....
Jusque là, cela allait plutot bien :
- commandé le 17-9
- sortie d'usine à Taiwan le 22-9 2:18 GMT
- passage de douane à Taiwan le 24-9
- et arrivée à Luxembourg le 25-9 à l'aube

Depuis, plus rien... Il ne reste pourtant plus grand chose pour arriver jusqu'à Paris !


----------



## guilloman (1 Octobre 2003)

Bon comme ça m'énerve un peu cette histoire, je me suis permis de les rappeler cet après-midi pour savoir si il y avait du nouveau.
Alors tenez vous bien, tout les powerbooks sont bloqués en fin de chaîne de prod car ils n'ont plus de carte airport extrem...
Donc pas de départ de Taiwan avant la fin de semaine prochaine...
Voilà, voilà


----------



## canardo (1 Octobre 2003)

ma foi... prennons notre mal en patience ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













) restons calme ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













) et zen ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













).

tout finira bien ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













)

j'avais une fenetre du 6 au 10 pour que quelqu'un me l'emmene par passager jusqu'ici (en Angola) mais la vu comme c'est parti... je vais devoir attendre le 1 novembre (chui en vacances youpiiiiiii  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pour le toucher enfin !


----------



## BulgroZ (1 Octobre 2003)

BulgroZ a dit:
			
		

> Le mien (PB 15" 1,25) est bloqué au Luxembourg depuis jeudi 05:34 GMT....
> Jusque là, cela allait plutot bien :
> - commandé le 17-9
> - sortie d'usine à Taiwan le 22-9 2:18 GMT
> ...



Ca se rapproche ! TNT l'a pris en charge, et il est ce soir à Bruxelles... Demain, maybe...


----------



## fragelrock (1 Octobre 2003)

arrétez c'est aussi chiant de trouver un pwb 15" alu????

fais c... moi qui en voulait ce WE à la fnac


----------



## Nathalex (1 Octobre 2003)

Ma commande devait partir aujourd'hui mais je crains maintenant qu'il n'en sera rien.......


----------



## Nathalex (1 Octobre 2003)

Et bien voilà, ce que je craignais est arrivé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai reçu le mail que personne ne veut recevoir "on est désolés, etc.....". Bref, expédition renvoyée au 7/10.

On me dit bien qu'il est possible que je sois livré avant mais est-ce que cela a la moindre chance d'arriver ?

Si j'appelle l'AS pour réclamer un peu, vous croyez que je peux avoir une souris Bluetooth ?


----------



## canardo (1 Octobre 2003)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> Et bien voilà, ce que je craignais est arrivé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toi t'as de la chance, tu recois un email...
Pour moi : rien, nada, niente !


----------



## canardo (1 Octobre 2003)

guilloman a dit:
			
		

> Donc pas de départ de Taiwan avant la fin de semaine prochaine...
> Voilà, voilà



Apres avoir poireaute 28 minutes en ligne en attendant que quelqu'un prenne la peine de me repondre... j'ai finalement eu la confirmation que ca devrait eventuellement partir fin de semaine 41 voire 42...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ce qui nous ramene au 17 ! pas mal non ?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dans un sens ca donne un mois de repit a ma CB


----------



## ld7375 (1 Octobre 2003)

j'ai commandé mon 12" à l'apple expo 1er jour (le 16/09) et j'ai eu le joli mail "on est désolé..." me disant qu'il serait expédié le 3/10.
et re


----------



## jroure (1 Octobre 2003)

Après la perestroika (restructuration), Apple va devoir passer à la glasnost (transparence).


----------



## manustyle (2 Octobre 2003)

J'ai commandé un 15" 1,25 config. de base hier, mais chez un revendeur. Ils me disent 3 semaines de délais minimum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heureusement mon pismo marche toujours


----------



## Tiberius (2 Octobre 2003)

15" (1.25Ghz) commandé vendredi à la FNAC Parly 2, reçu.... lundi


----------



## MacGirl (2 Octobre 2003)

Salut BulgroZ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heu mais comment tu fais pour obtenir toutes ces infos ??? C'est comme les suivis à la poste lol tu l'as comandé chez qui pour avoir toutes ces infos ? C'est quand on le commande via l'Apple store ?

Moi je sais juste que mon powerbook 12" est partit de Taiwan vendredi dernier, c'est mon revendeur qui me l'a dit... mais j'ai pas d'autres infos, il doit me rappeler quand il l'aura reçu mais j'aimerais bien avoir des news avant sur où se trouve mon portable


----------



## canardo (2 Octobre 2003)

Tiberius a dit:
			
		

> 15" (1.25Ghz) commandé vendredi à la FNAC Parly 2, reçu.... lundi








 p....n et dire que j'habitais a cote avant !!!


----------



## Komac (2 Octobre 2003)

Commandé aujourd'hui, délai minimum 10 jours, et maximum ?...


----------



## guilloman (2 Octobre 2003)

Bon et bien voilà, je viens de recevoir le mail fatidique:


> En reference à votre commande nous sommes desolés du retard pris dans cette
> dernière.


Par contre, un espoir peut-être:


> Nous envisageons de faire partir votre commande la premiere semaine
> de Octobre.


C'est à dire cette semaine... c'est toujours mieux que la fin de la semaine prochaine annoncée par le conseiller au téléphone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On verra bien ce que ça donne...


----------



## bimboteb (2 Octobre 2003)

T'as de la chance. Moi j'ai reçu un disant qu'il prévoyait de la faire partir durant la deuxième demaine d'aout. J'en peux plus.


----------



## jroure (3 Octobre 2003)

Je viens d'appeler le service client pour savoir où en est mon powerbook 12' et ma isight.

Je devrais recevoir un courriel entre aujourd'hui et le 7 octobre (mardi) pour m'avertir qu'ils sortent de l'usine.

Je devrais être livré entre le 10 et le 15 octobre (banlieue parisienne).

Note : j'ai commandé mon powerbook le dernier jour de l'apple expo, le samedi 23 septembre.


----------



## Nathalex (3 Octobre 2003)

Après appel chez Apple, on m'a dit que mon 15" allait quitter l'usine aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère que c'est vrai !!


----------



## BulgroZ (3 Octobre 2003)

> Heu mais comment tu fais pour obtenir toutes ces infos ??? C'est comme les suivis à la poste lol tu l'as comandé chez qui pour avoir toutes ces infos ? C'est quand on le commande via l'Apple store ?



Oui, sur l'apple store Education.
La première partie du suivi se fait via l'applestore, avec le n° de commande (les fameux logos "en cours d'assemblage", ...).
Quand ca sort d'usine, tu as un lien vers une autre page de l'apple store, où tu suis toutes les aventures : douanes, transfert Taiwan-&gt;Luxembourg. Et si tu commandes plusieurs articles, tu peut suivre le chemin de chacun, c'est rigolo.
Et enfin, quand tout es regroupé, la dernière partie est  assurée par TNT, et tu peut suivre directement sur leur site, avec le n° ad hoc.
Enfin, quand je dis "assurée" : ils l'ont récupéré mardi soir, et j'attend toujours. Ce serait quand même bien de l'avoir demain pour le week end !


----------



## hugob (3 Octobre 2003)

Voici le mail que j'ai eu le plaisir de trouver dans ma boite aujourd'hui... Des nouvelles de mon Powerbook, enfin!!!



Chère cliente, cher client,

Nous avons le plaisir de vous adresser des informations concernant la livraison de la 
commande que vous avez passée sur l'Apple Store.

Date de Commande : 23-09-2003

(...)   

INFORMATIONS CLIENT
Journée : 210688960920
Soir : 
hugo@souridenz.fr.fm

Numéro de Livraison  xxxxxxxxxx
Numéro de Commande Web xxxxxx
Conditions de Paiement APPLE LOAN
Conditions de Livraison CIP  Carriage and Insurance Paid 

Produit(s) acheté(s) :

Gamme       Part Number    Description                             Qty   UOM
000010     xxxxxxxxx  PBG4 12.1/1GHZ/768/40/SD/BT/KBOS-F/F        1 EA 



Date de départ usine           :   02-10-2003
Poids              :           4.42 KG 
Volume              :          25.00 CDM


Pour toute question concernant votre commande, merci de nous contacter par 
téléphone aux coordonnées ci-dessous.

https://store.apple.com/Your/WebObjects/OrderStatusEurope



Apple Store Europe
Hollyhill Industrial Estate
Hollyhill
Cork
Ireland


----------



## canardo (3 Octobre 2003)

_Nous faisons notre possible pour
que vous receviez votre marchandise dans les meilleurs délais.]_ 

mouais....


----------



## Foguenne (3 Octobre 2003)

Mon vendeur que je viens d'appeller m'a dit que mon PowerBook arrive normalement cette après-midi.
On verra.


----------



## minime (3 Octobre 2003)

Non, on dit mon dealer. Et ils livrent que le soir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(le nouveau 12" semble valoir le coup.  Comparaison entre les deux révisions par un ricain qui les a tous : PB 12" 867 et 1 GHz, PB17", PM Dual 1,25 GHz...)


----------



## Onra (3 Octobre 2003)

Bien, je crois que ce PowerBook 12" me tente de plus en plus


----------



## canardo (4 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> mon PowerBook arrive normalement cette après-midi.



Foquenne, soit tu l'as reçu et t'es comme un fou en train de prendre des photos de l'emballage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soit tu l'as reçcu, t'as deja pris des phots de l'emballage mais t'arrives pas a te connecter avec... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu  l'as reçu ou pas ?? raconte !!


----------



## BulgroZ (4 Octobre 2003)

Tout est dans le titre


----------



## Foguenne (4 Octobre 2003)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> Foquenne, soit tu l'as reçu et t'es comme un fou en train de prendre des photos de l'emballage...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je vais le chercher ce matin vers 10h00. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je serais effectivement comme un fous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne pourais pas poster de photos et de commentaires avant lundi car je rentre dans ma famille pour le w-e.


----------



## Foguenne (4 Octobre 2003)

BulgroZ a dit:
			
		

> Tout est dans le titre



Bravo, donne nous tes commentaires.


----------



## guilloman (4 Octobre 2003)

Ouais, tout le monde n'a pas cette chance...


> En reference à votre commande nous sommes desolés du retard pris dans cette
> dernière. Nous envisageons de faire partir votre commande la  * troisieme * semaine
> de Octobre.


----------



## fragelrock (4 Octobre 2003)

Moi je vais le prendre à 15h
J'ai réserver à une des fnac depuis ce matin j'ai passé 20 coups de fil!!!!

Je vais me prendre le Alu 15" combo + 256 mo DDR + borne AIPORT!!
Moaurffffffffffffffff


----------



## NicoMac (5 Octobre 2003)

Le mien est arrivé hier soir vendredi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Et je découvre les joies d'Airport en surfant sur MacG


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2003)

moi je surf en airport depuis 1 ans 1/2


----------



## decoris (5 Octobre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Bien, je crois que ce PowerBook 12" me tente de plus en plus


comment oses-tu, tu viens d'acheter un imac!!!


----------



## decoris (5 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi je surf en airport depuis 1 ans 1/2



tu veux un pin's???


----------



## Yip (5 Octobre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> tu veux un pin's???




Il l'a d'jà !


----------



## Komac (5 Octobre 2003)

NicoMac a dit:
			
		

> Le mien est arrivé hier soir vendredi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quand l'as-tu commandé ? Moi c'est fait depuis le 1er octobre et le revendeur m'a dis pas avant 10 jours MINIMUM ( ouin !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ...


----------



## NicoMac (5 Octobre 2003)

Je l'ai commandé le 17 septembre.

A+


----------



## fragelrock (5 Octobre 2003)

TROP de la BOMBA!!!!!!!

je les acheté hier soir à a FNAC d'EVRY il en restait un seul en version combo!!!!!

TROP CONTENT!!

j'espère installer simplement le aiport cet après midi lol


----------



## Nathalex (6 Octobre 2003)

Le mien a quitté l'usine aujourd'hui.....
Il ne va pas se passer douze heures sans que je regarde le tracking number de FedEx !!!


----------



## Foguenne (6 Octobre 2003)

Bon, je viens de finir d'installer différents soft sur mon powerbook 15.

Il est parfait, pas de pixel mort où autre défaut.

Je ai acheté une barette de 512, ce qui me fait 768 pour le moment. Je changerais la deuxième barette de 256 par une 512 un peu plus tard histoire de répartir les frais.

Je viens d'installer la carte airport dans mon iBook mais il va falloir que j'aille lire le forum "airport" car je n'arrive pas à surfer malgré un bon signale.

Autre problème, je n'ai aucune image sur Macgé. C'est chez moi où chez Macgé le problème ??? :d :d :d


----------



## Foguenne (6 Octobre 2003)

Bon pour les images sur Macgé, le problème est chez moi vu que c'est ok sur l'iBook.
Bon je vais voir ça.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Octobre 2003)

ARg, j'ai les boules, Safari est configuré exactement comme sur l'iBook et je n'ai pas d'image dans les forums ni le menu supérieur ???
Bon ben je repasse sur l'iBook pour surfer.


----------



## ToMacLaumax (6 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> ARg, j'ai les boules, Safari est configuré exactement comme sur l'iBook et je n'ai pas d'image dans les forums ni le menu supérieur ???
> Bon ben je repasse sur l'iBook pour surfer.



essaye d'effacer l'historique, effacer ou plutôt vider le cache menu fichier, puis fermer et réouvrir safari


----------



## Foguenne (6 Octobre 2003)

ToMacLaumax a dit:
			
		

> essaye d'effacer l'historique, effacer ou plutôt vider le cache menu fichier, puis fermer et réouvrir safari



Je l'ai fait, et ce n'est pas mieux.
C'est pire, je n'ai plus accès aux liens ni à aucune photos sur aucun site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est fous, ça fonctionnait tout à l'heure.
Bon je vais tout réinstaller.


----------



## ficelle (6 Octobre 2003)

et les preferences, tu les a jetés ?


----------



## Foguenne (6 Octobre 2003)

Je viens de le faire et c'est ok.
Je suis tellement excité devant cet alu 15 que j'en oublie les "bases". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci beaucoup Ficelle.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour en revenir à ce 15 alu, il est totalement silencieux et ne chauffe pas pour le moment.
Je suis au ange.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Octobre 2003)

Bon la venue de cette Alu 15 a été fêtée chez des amis...


----------



## Sir (6 Octobre 2003)

Sacré Fouguenne


----------



## Foguenne (6 Octobre 2003)

Ce n'est pas vraiment l'endroit pour en parler mais je viens de configuré l'alu et l'iBook pour utiliser airport, que du bonheur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est génial, j'ai un excellent signal dans toute la maison et ce sans borne.

J'oubliais, il est MAGNIFIQUE cet ALU 15 !!!

Vous vous souvenez le 25 décembre devant le sapin, c'est moi là maintenant.


----------



## Onra (6 Octobre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> comment oses-tu, tu viens d'acheter un imac!!!



Ben l'iMac c'est surtout ma femme qui s'en sert... et moi mon iBook 500 commence à se faire vieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis quand je vois comment les fenêtres volent dans tous les sens avec l'iMac, j'ai l'impression que mon iBook est un tracteur à côté !


----------



## MacGirl (8 Octobre 2003)

Juste pour vous dire que j'ai mon PowerBook 12" depuis samedi matin et c'est un vrai petit bijou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








C'est vraiment une belle machine, côté esthétique rien à redire; j'adore ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pis faut dire aussi qu'il fait du bon boulot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MacGirl qui n'est pas déçue d'avoir attendu un peu pour l'avoir


----------



## Foguenne (8 Octobre 2003)

Félicitations MacGirl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est souvent sympa les débuts d'une histoire...


----------



## canardo (8 Octobre 2003)

j'ai encore recu un mail de apple ce matin...
ils sont passes de 3eme semaine a 2eme semaine d'octobre...
ca s'ameliore !!


----------



## Foguenne (8 Octobre 2003)

Courage, çà n'en sera que meilleur.


----------



## Balooners (8 Octobre 2003)

Moi, je viens d'appeler le Magasin où j'ai acheter mon PowerBook 12" Super drive (depuis le 20 aout 2003) il m'a dit qu'il arriverai le 22 octobre


----------



## Foguenne (9 Octobre 2003)

Annule et attend d'avoir Panther dessus car pour les autres pigeons comme moi, Panther c'est plein pot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc annule ta commande et attend le 24.


----------



## Nathalex (9 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Annule et attend d'avoir Panther dessus car pour les autres pigeons comme moi, Panther c'est plein pot.



Allons allons, c'est pas encore foutu.....
Macbidouille

Le seul truc que je me demande, c'est si ce geste est propre à Apple France ou si je vais pouvoir en bénéficier au Canada.....


----------



## canardo (10 Octobre 2003)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> Allons allons, c'est pas encore foutu.....
> Macbidouille


mouais et comme de toutes facons c'est clair que ne le recevrai pas avant le 24... y'a interet qu'il soit en 10.3 !!


----------



## jroure (10 Octobre 2003)

PB 12 pouces commandé le 23 septembre. Bonne nouvelle du tracking du 9 octobre : 






Plus que quelques longues heures d'attente


----------



## hugob (10 Octobre 2003)

Le mien est arrivé hier!!! (je l'avais commandé le 20)...

Il est genial!!!

Attention, TNT ne prévient même pas de la livraison!!! Le livreur a debarqué alors que je dormais... Heureusement que je l'ai entendu frapper à la porte!!!


----------



## jroure (10 Octobre 2003)

tu as le numéro de tél de TNT (je suis en banlieue parisienne) ?
je te remercie.


----------



## hugob (10 Octobre 2003)

TNT Express Worldwide:
N° Azur®  : 0 810 11 11 11


----------



## jroure (10 Octobre 2003)

Merci !

(Shipment Picked Up  TAIPEI, TP, TW  09 Oct 2003 12:04). Je pense que cela fait plus que quelques heures


----------



## Kittynui (11 Octobre 2003)

jroure a dit:
			
		

> Merci !
> 
> (Shipment Picked Up  TAIPEI, TP, TW  09 Oct 2003 12:04). Je pense que cela fait plus que quelques heures



jroure, il va pas arriver tout de suite ton portable à mon avis il doit encore passer par le luxembourg, le mien est parti vendredi dernier de taipei et il est arrivé à paris mercredi soir!
Et pareil j'ai pas été prévenue, le livreur de TNT a sonné à 18h, heureusement que j'étais là, sinon j'aurai été dégoûtée toute la soirée...


----------



## macinside (11 Octobre 2003)

jroure a dit:
			
		

> Merci !
> 
> (Shipment Picked Up  TAIPEI, TP, TW  09 Oct 2003 12:04). Je pense que cela fait plus que quelques heures



TNT ne livre pas le samedi


----------



## jroure (11 Octobre 2003)

Je viens de recevoir un joli courriel d'Apple qui ne respecte pas exactem le formatage du courrier électronique préconisé par les RFC (problèmes de balise html, de mime-type, d'accolades impromptues...) :

<font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>  H134-AppleStoreLogo}  

&lt;pre&gt;&lt;br&gt;Cher client,&lt;/br&gt;

&lt;br&gt;Nous vous remercions de líintÈrÍt que vous portez  notre marque.&lt;/br&gt;

&lt;br&gt;Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que votre commande est sortie  de production. Cependant, nous rencontrons un dÈlai díenviron 3-4 jours ouvrables ( en plus de la periode de 3/5 jours ouvrables habituels) 
sur la livraison.&lt;/br&gt;

&lt;br&gt;Nous nous excusons pour tout dÈsagrÈment que cela puisse vous causer et nous assurons de faire de notre mieux pour vous livrer au plus vite.&lt;/br&gt;

&lt;br&gt;SincËres salutations
Apple store&lt;/pre&gt;&lt;/br&gt;</pre><hr /> 

Le 23/09, le vendeur de l'Apple Expo m'a indiqué un délai de 11 jours après la commande, soit une livraison pour le 5 octobre.

Le service Apple m'indiquait encore hier une livraison avant le 15 octobre (soit 10 jours de dérapage).

Je ne comprends pas vraiment ce courriel : On dirait du "je te le dis pas, le mieux c'est que tu ne le comprenne pas et surtout, tu patientes."


----------



## jroure (11 Octobre 2003)

Joli message courriel d'Apple qui ne respecte pas la RFC, se prend les pieds dans le tapis des MIME-TYPE, des balises HTML, des accolades curieuses et de l'acccentuation...

Je ne parle pas du contenu, je ne l'ai pas compris : on passe d'une livraison au 5/10, puis au 15/10, puis à quelle date ? C'est beau de savoir écrire en français limpide comme celui d'une Administration centrale.

<font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>Subject: Votre commande Apple store Wxxxx

H134-AppleStoreLogo}  

&lt;pre&gt;&lt;br&gt;Cher client,&lt;/br&gt;

&lt;br&gt;Nous vous remercions de líintÈrÍt que vous portez  notre marque.&lt;/br&gt;

&lt;br&gt;Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que votre commande est sortie de production. Cependant, nous rencontrons un dÈlai díenviron 3-4 jours ouvrables ( en plus de la periode de 3/5 jours ouvrables habituels) sur la livraison.&lt;/br&gt;

&lt;br&gt;Nous nous excusons pour tout dÈsagrÈment que cela puisse vous causer et nous assurons de faire de notre mieux pour vous livrer au plus vite.&lt;/br&gt;

&lt;br&gt;SincËres salutations
Apple store&lt;/pre&gt;&lt;/br&gt;  </pre><hr />


----------



## jroure (11 Octobre 2003)

Joli message courriel d'Apple qui ne respecte pas la RFC, se prend les pieds dans le tapis des MIME-TYPE, des balises HTML, des accolades curieuses et de l'acccentuation...

Je ne parle pas du contenu, je ne l'ai pas compris : on passe d'une livraison au 5/10, puis au 15/10, puis à quelle date ? C'est beau de savoir écrire en français limpide comme celui d'une Administration centrale.

<font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>Subject: Votre commande Apple store Wxxxx

H134-AppleStoreLogo}  

&lt;pre&gt;&lt;br&gt;&gt;Cher client,&lt;/br&gt;

&lt;br&gt;Nous vous remercions de líintÈrÍt que vous portez 
 notre marque.&lt;/br&gt;

&lt;br&gt;Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que votre 
commande est sortie de production. Cependant, nous 
rencontrons un dÈlai díenviron 3-4 jours ouvrables 
( en plus de la periode de 3/5 jours ouvrables habituels) 
sur la livraison.&lt;/br&gt;

&lt;br&gt;Nous nous excusons pour tout dÈsagrÈment que 
cela puisse vous causer et nous assurons de faire de 
notre mieux pour vous livrer au plus vite.&lt;/br&gt;

&lt;br&gt;SincËres salutations
Apple store&lt;/pre&gt;&lt;/br&gt;  </pre><hr />


----------



## guilloman (11 Octobre 2003)

Ca y est ! Moi aussi !
Mon powerbook 15" 1,25 est parti hier ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il était temps !


----------



## fragelrock (12 Octobre 2003)

Ben j'ai vu à la fnac y'a plus 1 seul Pwb G4 15alu superdrive ou combo

incroyable!!!!
j'ai chopé le mien à la fnac paumée d'EVRY c'était le dernier

moi mon pwb me plait depuis 1 semaine et j'installe le AIRPORT ce soir


----------



## canardo (13 Octobre 2003)

guilloman a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est ! Moi aussi !
> Mon powerbook 15" 1,25 est parti hier !
> 
> 
> ...



youpi le mien est parti samedi dans la nuit...
on verra demain ou il est !!!


----------



## jroure (13 Octobre 2003)

On approche :
Arrive Terminal	 LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU	 11 Oct 2003 08:10 (samedi)

désolé pour mes deux précédents messages, j'ai "merdu" avec la balise code.


----------



## canardo (14 Octobre 2003)

jroure a dit:
			
		

> On approche :
> Arrive Terminal	 LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU	 11 Oct 2003 08:10 (samedi)



dis-moi : combien de temps il a mis le tien de Taipei a Luxembourg ?
le mien est encore au terminal de Taiwan


----------



## jroure (16 Octobre 2003)

Mon powerbook a mis deux jours entre Formose (Taïwan) et Luxembourg.

Prise en main : une demi-heure
Système : Macos 10.2.7

Découverte de Safari : son moteur de rendu html est ultrarapide et fort respectueux des recommandations du W3C semble-t-il.

iSight : je ne sais pas la faire fonctionner. Ouin. 
J'ai bien téléchargé iChat mais je patauge total.


----------



## canardo (16 Octobre 2003)

jroure a dit:
			
		

> Mon powerbook a mis deux jours entre Formose (Taïwan) et Luxembourg.



donc si je calcule bien : luxo-&gt;chez toi=4 jours (ouvres) ?
ohlala ca veut dire que je devrai recevoir le mien vendredi....


----------



## jroure (16 Octobre 2003)

Pour être plus précis :

Shipment Picked Up TAIPEI, TP, TW
 09 Oct 2003 12:04

Cleared Customs TAIPEI, TP, TW
 10 Oct 2003 05:00

Depart Terminal TAIPEI, TP, TW
 10 Oct 2003 11:50

Arrive Terminal LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU
 13 Oct 2003 06:03

Depart Terminal LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU
 14 Oct 2003 05:08

Depart Terminal UTRECHT, UT, NL
 14 Oct 2003 21:11

Livré Banlieue PARIS, FR, JR 
  15 Oct 2003 10:34


----------



## guilloman (16 Octobre 2003)

Et voilà, je l'ai reçu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis allé le chercher directement au terminal de TNT, je ne pouvais plus attendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne peux pas vous en dire plus pour le moment car je n'ai pas trop eu le temps de m'occuper de la bête, mais dès ce soir je m'y mets et je vous donnerais mes impressions


----------



## canardo (16 Octobre 2003)

hein ? comment ? ou ca ? quel terminal ? quel numero ? quel tracking number ? a l'aide !!! sur l'applestore bridge le mien est encore a lux depuis mardi 5h du mat !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et depuis il bouge plus...


----------



## guilloman (16 Octobre 2003)

> ein ? comment ? ou ca ? quel terminal ? quel numero ? quel tracking number ? a l'aide !!! sur l'applestore bridge le mien est encore a lux depuis mardi 5h du mat !!  et depuis il bouge plus...



Et bien moi aussi, sur le tracking de l'apple store il restait soit-disant bloqué au Luxembourg, mais j'ai testé le tracking de TNT avec comme référence client le numéro de tracking, et j'ai vu que TNT avait pris en charge mon PB.
Je les ai donc appelé tout de suite et je suis allé le chercher au terminal TNT de Toulouse.
voilà, voilà


----------



## canardo (18 Octobre 2003)

les burnes chez TNT ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



soit disant y'avait personne a la maison !!!
allez hop ! ca reporte a Lundi !!!

j'ai l'impression d'etre le dernier a recevoir mon PB de tout MacGe....


----------



## Samus (19 Octobre 2003)

non, non t'inquiètes pas, y'a encore un baisé qui attend toujours son 12 pouces !!!  (commandé le 20 sept chez mac way....) ça commence à bien faire....) j'espère au moins que j'aurais droit à mac os X.3 avec tout ce retard !!!!

Y font chier d'annoncer 10 jours alors que je l'ai pas reçu 1 mois plus tard !!!!

y'en a t'il un qui l'a commandé chez macway et qui l'aurait reçu ???


----------



## bimboteb (21 Octobre 2003)

Moi je l'ai commandé le 16 sept et tjrs rien, enfin il est au Luxembourg (depuis 6 mois j'ai l'impression). Pour os X.3 tu peut oublier à mon avis... enfin je crois. Plein le cul de ces retards aussi.


----------



## tbfm (28 Octobre 2003)

Je viens de faire un tour sur les applestores US et FR :

Pour le 17" : US et FR : 1 jour pour être livré

Pour les 15" : US et FR : 15 jours pour être livré

Pour les 12" : 1 jour aux US et 15 jours en FR.


Le délai sur les 15" s'explique-t-il par le problème des tâches blanches ?


----------



## manustyle (28 Octobre 2003)

Commandé le 30/09, toujours aucune nouvelle de la part de mon revendeur, je ne sais même pas si il est partit de Taiwan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelqu'un dans mon cas ?


----------



## capju (29 Octobre 2003)

Ben je voulais dire que tout comme toi, j'ai commandé mon powerbook alu 15" 1,25 dans un magasin agréé apple depuis mi septembre et que depuis pas de nouvelle. Je commence franchement en avoir marre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
J'ai téléphoné aujourd'hui au magasin et ils pensent que ça vient du prob de l'écran (tâches blanches) et qu'apple a fait des rappels usine. Ma fois, c très long maintenant...
Le pire c qu'Apple prévient personne donc aucune confirmation sur le réel problème. Ce sont que des suppositions.
Je pense que demain je vais annuler ma commande et prendre un pb alu 17" si y a une meilleure dispo.
C vraiment impardonable de la part d'Apple de prendre autant ses clients pour des cons.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Jusqu'ici j'étais très fan. Mais mon estime a baissé. J'espère qu'ils se rattraperont quelque peu.


----------



## fragelrock (29 Octobre 2003)

en tout cas un PC à montgallet c'est dispo de suite

--&gt; je sors lol

nan sérieux c'est abusé sur apple store j'hésite à commander ma sacoche si il me l'envoie dans 4 mois c'est pas la peine.
mais le pire y'a que eux je pense qui ont le modèle que je veux


----------



## qslprod (29 Octobre 2003)

Moi perso ce qui me fout les boules, c'est de passer à la fnac et d'avoir en face de moi des vendeurs qui s'en foutent, et qui se demandent pourquoi je passe tous les trois jours prendre des news de l'arrivée de mon 15"SP (regards méprisant....pas tres comprehensifs c gars là).

Bon y en a qd m^me des sympas mais ds l'ensemble...
Ils ne me disent rien concernant les délais d'Apple. Je crois qu'ils se sont trop habitués à la politique d'Apple qui consistent à mépriser les clients une fois que ces derniers se sont décidés. Pour certaines marques c'est pour le SAV que ça deconne, Apple fait plus fort, c'est direct aprés le passage en caisse...


Bon ça fait du bien de se defouler un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

A quoi bon dépenser des millions en budget pub et marketing dans le but de creer sur le long terme un imaginaire, une symbolique forte de la marque, alors que tout part en cacaouhete apres encaissement ?

A++


----------



## fragelrock (29 Octobre 2003)

qslprod a dit:
			
		

> Moi perso ce qui me fout les boules, c'est de passer à la fnac et d'avoir en face de moi des vendeurs qui s'en foutent, et qui se demandent pourquoi je passe tous les trois jours prendre des news de l'arrivée de mon 15"SP (regards méprisant....pas tres comprehensifs c gars là).
> 
> Bon y en a qd m^me des sympas mais ds l'ensemble...
> Ils ne me disent rien concernant les délais d'Apple. Je crois qu'ils se sont trop habitués à la politique d'Apple qui consistent à mépriser les clients une fois que ces derniers se sont décidés. Pour certaines marques c'est pour le SAV que ça deconne, Apple fait plus fort, c'est direct aprés le passage en caisse...
> ...



comme tous vendeurs ils ont eu leur 4% de benef dans ta commande et pis basta pffff des boulays koa


----------



## qslprod (29 Octobre 2003)

C clair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais je vais pas les lacher comme ça....hahhhhh

De toute facon je partirai pas de la fnac sans Panther si il n'est pas dedans, j'vais pas encore attendre alors qu'ils en ont plein les rayons


----------



## canardo (29 Octobre 2003)

tiens vous savez pas la meilleure....??

ben TNT ou Apple a perdu mon PB !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






sisi !! l'ont paume !

alors apple me dit oh ben ca arrive !
alors moi je dis ah bon ?
alors me dit ben c'est pas grave on t'en recommande un
alors moi je dis ben oui
alors c'est reparti.... 
status : " BEING ASSEMBLED" !!!!!

patience patience....


----------



## Samus (29 Octobre 2003)

trop fort....

quels nazes !!!

allez les mecs, si on faisait une révolution ???

" ah ça ira, ça ira ça iraaaa !!!!!......"


----------



## heroe (29 Octobre 2003)

commandé le 27/09.
fnac toulouse.
toujour pas de date prevu,
youpi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



entre tps, ils sortent panther,
les ibook g4...

j'ai bien envie d'annuler moi.


----------



## heroe (29 Octobre 2003)

surtout qu'ils ne vont certainement pas me le livrer avec panther...
faut pas rever...


----------



## canardo (30 Octobre 2003)

heroe a dit:
			
		

> surtout qu'ils ne vont certainement pas me le livrer avec panther...
> faut pas rever...



ben le mien du coup recommande le 28/10 ben il a interet a etre pantherise...

euh... sinon je leur renvoie


----------



## Samus (31 Octobre 2003)

heroe a dit:
			
		

> surtout qu'ils ne vont certainement pas me le livrer avec panther...
> faut pas rever...




moi, de toute façon, si ils me disent que panther n'est pas livré avec, je refuse la machine...

C'est la moindre des choses, merde, à la fin !!!!


----------



## tbfm (21 Novembre 2003)

Sur le store Apple France aujourd'hui :

PB 15" 1GHz : 5-7 jours de délais
PB 15" 1.25GHz : 2-3 semaines de délais

C'est nettement mieux pour le 1GHz, c'est pareil pour le 1.25GHz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca veut dire qu'il n'y a plus de problème d'écran, mais un souci dans l'approvisionnement des puces 1.25GHz ?

A suivre !


----------



## tbfm (21 Novembre 2003)

Ce matin, tout est rentré dans l'ordre : PB 15" à 1.25Ghz livré aussi en 5-7 jours.
C'est la fin d'une très très longue attente.


----------



## laurent77 (22 Novembre 2003)

*"Ce matin, tout est rentré dans l'ordre"* 

encore faut il qu'Apple respecte a nouveau les delais indiqués !!


----------



## powerbook867 (22 Novembre 2003)

laurent77 a dit:
			
		

> *"Ce matin, tout est rentré dans l'ordre"*
> 
> encore faut il qu'Apple respecte a nouveau les delais indiqués !!



Et ça c'est pas gagné d'avance ... !


----------



## manustyle (24 Novembre 2003)

Alors vous avez reçu le votre ?

Le mien toujours pas


----------



## simon (24 Novembre 2003)

J'ai commandé mon PB 1,25Ghz avec comme seule modif la barette de RAM 512 (je voulais une seule barette et non pas 2 de 256 Mo). Je l'ai commandé le 27 octobre parti de l'usine le 13 novembre et "Out for delivery" depuis ce matin 8h47 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 je scrute l'horizon en attendant le livreur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vous tiens au courant de l'état de la bête (surtout de son écran)


----------



## manustyle (24 Novembre 2003)

Bon sang et moi qui ai commandé le 29/09, je ne suis toujours pas livré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Apple se fout vraiment de ces clients la


----------



## simon (24 Novembre 2003)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> Bon sang et moi qui ai commandé le 29/09, je ne suis toujours pas livré
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Effectivement c'est pas terrible de ce côté là, par contre je dois dire que quand tu l'auras tu seras très très content parce que c'est une très très belle machine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 allez j'y retourne


----------



## canardo (25 Novembre 2003)

ca y est...
apres la re-commande (z'avaient egare le mien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) le 28/10, il est parti d'usine aujourd'hui... 
donc la il est a Tapei.
si c'est comme la derniere fois je vais encore compter une dizaine de jours... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais j'ai pris sur moi et je reste zen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



apres tout pourquoi s'enerver hein? y'a des choses plus graves que ne pas recevoir dans le delai indique un truc qu'on a commande il y a 60 jours hein ? ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) non... faut temperer...


----------



## powerbook867 (25 Novembre 2003)

Il ne faut jamais commander un nouveau modele d'ordi dans les 60 jours qui suivent la 1ere mise en vente.... c'est toujours le bord.. chez Apple !


----------



## vincmyl (25 Novembre 2003)

Oui soit faut acheter tout de suite ( ce que j'ai fait) soit 3 mois après


----------



## blackader (25 Novembre 2003)

bah moi le mien il _serait_ parti le 14 novembre de la bas, en express bien sur 
toujours aucune nouvelle, les tracking que ce soit celui d'apple ou de tnt sont desesperement vides.

ET je sais pas comment dire je commence a bien l'attendre, moi qui me disait qu'au final il aurait qu'une semaine de retard en production ...


----------



## vincmyl (25 Novembre 2003)

C'est pas fiable a 100% le tracking mais bon...ca va faire 10 jours qu'il est parti de las-bas; il devrait pas tarder


----------



## qslprod (25 Novembre 2003)

et moi alors !!!!

que fait Apple avec mon pwb commandé en Fanc le 10 octobre !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Je vais peter un cable là je crois


----------



## tbfm (26 Novembre 2003)

Ca commence à aller mieux (au moins à la Fnac).
Les nouvelles qu'ont m'a données sont les suivantes :
Il y a eu arrêt de la production pour le fameux problème des tâches blanches, maintenant c'est reparti.
Il n'y a plus de défaut sur les 15". Il y en a 47 en stock et on sera servi par date de commande.

J'ai plus qu'à prier pour qu'il arrive vite, ce remplaçant


----------



## qslprod (26 Novembre 2003)

Hello, bonne news meme si j'ai toujours rien de neuf de la Fnac Grenoble...

Donc normalement je devrais être livré dans les premiers puisque j'ai versé mon accompte il y a 45 jours soit 1 mois et demi... et tout pile aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On se tient au juice 
A++


----------



## tbfm (26 Novembre 2003)

qslprod a dit:
			
		

> Hello, bonne news meme si j'ai toujours rien de neuf de la Fnac Grenoble...
> 
> Donc normalement je devrais être livré dans les premiers puisque j'ai versé mon accompte il y a 45 jours soit 1 mois et demi... et tout pile aujourd'hui
> 
> ...



J'espère bien être livré avant toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai eu mon premier 15" le  *24/09*  et j'ai recommander son remplaçant le 18/10 et j'ai déjà tout payé !


----------



## canardo (26 Novembre 2003)

blackader a dit:
			
		

> bah moi le mien il _serait_ parti le 14 novembre de la bas, en express bien sur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fait gaffe avec tnt, c'est des voleurs ! le premier mien a miraculeusement disparu de sous leurs yeux du jour au lendemain... telephone leur pour savoir. et par dessus telephone a Apple. 10 jours c'est beaucoup ! 
le deuxieme mien est sorti le 20 d'usine est il est aujourd'hui a Garonor... soit 6 jours ! 
si tout se passe bien je l'ai demain !


----------



## nantucket (26 Novembre 2003)

J'aime pas mettre la zizanie, mais je vous informe que dans environ 60 jours, c'est-à-dire lors de la Macworld de SF, il y aura sûrement une petite màj de la gamme powerbook...

Vous ne devriez pas laisser tomber vos commandes et attendre un peu ? Tant qu'à faire...


----------



## tbfm (26 Novembre 2003)

nantucket a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas mettre la zizanie, mais je vous informe que dans environ 60 jours, c'est-à-dire lors de la Macworld de SF, il y aura sûrement une petite màj de la gamme powerbook...
> 
> Vous ne devriez pas laisser tomber vos commandes et attendre un peu ? Tant qu'à faire...




C'est salaud ce que tu dis  là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère que non ; en fait j'invente toutes les raisons pour que ça ne soit pas le cas.

1) Apple vient juste de reprendre la production, donc, ils n'ont pas rentabilisé du tout ce modèle, il faut qu'ils prolongent la vente.

2) Pour un renouvellement de gamme, il faut aussi de nouveaux processeurs, et là avec Motorola, c'est pas gagné. Le G4 n'a jamais dépassé 1.42GHz (dans une machine de bureau qui plus est). Le 17" est déjà à 1.33GHz. La marge est trop faible.

3) J'opte plutot pour un bi-G4 pour l'été 2004. (et encore : pb de chaleur, de conso, de conception).

4) Je crois finalement plus à un G5 en septembre 2004.


----------



## minime (26 Novembre 2003)

MacWord ouvrira le 5 janvier 2004, ça m'étonnerait beaucoup que 60 jours nous séparent encore de cette date. Ensuite les trois modèles de la gamme PowerBook, pas seulement le 15", ont été revus il y a à peine deux mois et demi, le 16 septembre.

La mise à jour du Ti en novembre 2002 ne les a pas empéchés de présenter les modèles alu début 2003, mais à l'époque le Ti 15" n'avait pas été retiré, donc il ne s'agit même pas d'un bon contre-exemple. Je pense qu'une MAJ est totalement exclue.



			
				tbfm a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que non ; en fait j'invente toutes les raisons pour que ça ne soit pas le cas.



C'est même pas la peine d'inventer des raisons.


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

Voir Mini Me a cette heure la poste c rare


----------



## manustyle (26 Novembre 2003)

Dans 3 jours, je serais a 2 mois pile de ma commande  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mon revendeur stipule n'avoir reçu aucun alubook 1,25 Ghz depuis Apple Expo.
Il me dit aussi que les Apple store sont les premiers servis.
Je suis pas prêt de voir le mien


----------



## canardo (26 Novembre 2003)

le mien est dans en ce moment meme "out for delivery" !!! donc dans un camion entre roissy et chez moi ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais mais (pomme ca s'ecrit toujours avec deux mais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) si c'est comme pour la premiere fois, le mec n'a pas trouve soit disant l'adresse... donc on verra...


----------



## qslprod (27 Novembre 2003)

Salut à tous !

Bon et bien je suis passé à la Fnac et toujours pas de news. Sauf que je suis le premier sur la liste des commandes.

Cependant j'ai lu dans svmmac du mois de decembre que la redaction pensait vraiment que le Powerbook G5 n'allait pas tarder à être dévoilé car la concurrence avec l'ibook G4 est rude. Selon eux c pour 2004 et on peut fortement s'attendre à une surprise pour la macworld !!!!

Je me demande si je ne vais pas annuler ma commande.
Si j'avais eu le portable en Octobre lors de ma commande ca aurait été bon mais là à un mois de Janvier je serais trop dégouté de voir le G5 pointé le bout de son nez !!! 


Minime, si tu pense que steve ne présentera pas de pwb G5, alors avec quoi Steve peut il epater la galerie ?
As tu une idée ? Moi j'avoue Qu'Apple fait souvent des coups de traf. Rappelez vous du changement lecteur dvd en combo debut janvier pour le titanium juste apres les fetes et suite à une operation doublage de ram ! 
Mefiance, je suis de l'avis de  nantuket

Sérieusement, qu'en pensez vous ? C une telle somme pour moi qui suis étudiant et switche, je ne veux pas être dégouté...déjà que l'attente m'a un peu découragée et chamboulée


----------



## fragelrock (27 Novembre 2003)

franchement apple c des BOULAYS

c abusé!


----------



## powerbook867 (27 Novembre 2003)

Je vais peut être attendre debut 2004 pour un alu17 en g5 ...


----------



## nantucket (27 Novembre 2003)

tbfm a dit:
			
		

> C'est salaud ce que tu dis  là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Désolé,

je ne voulais pas que vous le preniez mal, mais je me suis fais cette reflexion lorsque j'ai reçu mon PB 15'' 1.25 et qu'il avait tous les défauts possible (taches blanches, différence d'intensité du rétroéclairage entre la partie gauche et droite de l'écran, adaptateur secteur qui ne charge pas, etc...).
J'ai ramené la machiune chez mon revendeur pour me faire rembourser et j'ai pris un PB 12'' 1Ghz à la place.

Quand un modèle a autant de problème, il faut attendre la 2ème génération avant d'acheter.

Les différences au niveau de la puissance sont minimes, sur Xbench, mon 15'' faisait 102 avec 512 de ram, alors que mon 12'' fait 95 avec seulement 256 de ram !!!

J'ai bien moins investit en prenant le 12'' et je pourrais m'offrir le PB 15'' G5 en septembre 2004 sans (trop) me mordre les doigts...


----------



## tbfm (27 Novembre 2003)

nantucket a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, je ne voulais pas que vous le preniez mal.



Ne t'inquiete pas, je ne le prends pas mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'ai simplement peur qu'Apple devoile un G5 un janvier.


----------



## minime (27 Novembre 2003)

qslprod a dit:
			
		

> Minime, si tu pense que steve ne présentera pas de pwb G5, alors avec quoi Steve peut il epater la galerie ?



La dernière révision des écrans date de fin janvier. Depuis la sortie du G5 des rumeurs circulent à ce sujet.

Le xServe n'a pas évolué depuis février, les PowerMac devraient également être revus lors du 1er trimestre 2004.

Panther vient d'arriver, mais une MAJ de la suite iLife n'est pas exclue.

Etc. Il y a de quoi remplir un keynote, puisque SJ commence toujours par faire un point sur les sorties précédentes. Là il pourrait parler de l'iTMS, de l'ouverture du premier Apple Store japonais. Si iLife est mis à jour il fera des démos des logiciels...



			
				qslprod a dit:
			
		

> C une telle somme pour moi qui suis étudiant et switche, je ne veux pas être dégouté...déjà que l'attente m'a un peu découragée et chamboulée



Les délais de livraison peuvent être tellement longs qu'on fini par hésiter, c'est vrai. Mais si tu attends un PowerBook G5 en janvier, et qu'il n'est pas au rendez-vous, tu auras annulé ta commande pour rien. Et tu hésiteras encore à acheter un G4, sachant que le G5 sortira plus tard dans l'année.

Si jamais un nouveau modèle était présenté dans un délai de ??? jours après que tu aies reçu ton PBook G4, tu pourrais sans doute demander le remplacement, ou l'annulation. Enfin, je connais pas les conditions de vente de la FNAC.


----------



## paul-henri (28 Novembre 2003)

ben moi je viens de recevoir mon 15" Alu 1,25Ghz hiers (le 26/11/03 le jour de la sortie de nemo au ciné...) il a été re-commandé (apres expiration de la premiere commande effectuee le 18/10/03) le 13/11/03 et il a été envoyé le 19 de taiwan, et il est génial, livré avec panther sur 1 dvd.

voila je m'amuse enfin comme un fou.

courage a tous ceux qui attendent c'est une très belle machine, et c'est celle qui se vend le plus...


----------



## qslprod (28 Novembre 2003)

hello, 

Effectivement, je pourrais ramener le G4 en Fnac en cas de sortie du G5 mais seulement dans les 15 jours suivant l'achat. Donc il faudrait que je l'ai fin decembre et à mon avis les livraisons fnac arriveront avant.

J'espere que tu dis vrai minime sur les annonces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A++ qslprod


----------



## polo50 (28 Novembre 2003)

aucunes chance d avoir des PB G5 avant l été 2004 et ca c'est tres optimiste on devrait plutot attendre l ete pour l anonc e et la dispo a l automne 2004  avant ca impossible y a pas encore les puces pour les portables ! mais ca peut etre encore plus tard !


----------



## tbfm (1 Décembre 2003)

Les délais sont passés de 5-7 jours à 7-10 jours sur le 1.25GHz !


----------



## powerbook867 (2 Décembre 2003)

polo50 a dit:
			
		

> aucunes chance d avoir des PB G5 avant l été 2004 et ca c'est tres optimiste on devrait plutot attendre l ete pour l anonc e et la dispo a l automne 2004  avant ca impossible y a pas encore les puces pour les portables ! mais ca peut etre encore plus tard !



Coment tu peux en être sûr ??


----------



## blackader (2 Décembre 2003)

blackader a dit:
			
		

> bah moi le mien il _serait_ parti le 14 novembre de la bas, en express bien sur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



au fait j'ai toujours rien recu, et surtout toujours AUCUNE nouvelle.

et je vais tres certainement annuler ma commande il y a  un moment ou faut pas abuser koi


----------



## fragelrock (2 Décembre 2003)

blackader a dit:
			
		

> au fait j'ai toujours rien recu, et surtout toujours AUCUNE nouvelle.
> 
> et je vais tres certainement annuler ma commande il y a  un moment ou faut pas abuser koi



pfff kel bande de naze Apple store!!!
Désolé pour toi


----------



## albouy70 (2 Décembre 2003)

la dispo du 15 alu 1,25Ghz est de nouveau à 5-7j sur l'Apple store ce soir
a+


----------



## Komac (2 Décembre 2003)

Moi non plus, pas de nouvelles (commandé le 1.10.2003), si je ne bénéficiais pas de 10% de rabais où je l'ai acheté, j'aurais déjà annulé ma commande... patience, patience... grrrrrrrr


----------



## tbfm (2 Décembre 2003)

Les délais sont bien de 7-10 jours au lieu de 5-7 jours sur l'Alu 15" 1.25GHz sans option.


----------



## manustyle (2 Décembre 2003)

Une amie habitant au Quebec ayant commandée la même machine que moi (Alu 1,25) il y a quinze jours (sur l'Apple Store) vient de le recevoir.

Et moi, qui l'ai commandé chez un revendeur en France, le 29 septembre, oui je dis bien "SEPTEMBRE", je n'ai toujours aucune trace de la machine. Aucune infos, rien, nada.

Des boulays Apple, ils servent d'abord les Applestore.


----------



## qslprod (2 Décembre 2003)

fa po deconner qd meme moi j'ai commandé en fnac le 10/10 je ne vois pas pourquoi je serais livré en dernier et apres des gars qui ont commadé 1 mois plus tard que moi !!!!!

et mes 600 d'accompte qui travaille à la fnac M.....


----------



## Telonioos (2 Décembre 2003)

juste pour apporter de l'eau au moulin du sujet !!

j'ai commandé mon powerbook début octobre, le 5, et je n'ai toujours pas été livré (commande sur Apple Store)

il s'agit d'un modèle 15', 1.25 GHz avec 1 Go de RAM sur 1 slot, full option, avec AppleCare, une isight, et un certain nombre de logiciels

bref, je m'en suis mis pour plus de 4000 euros et je n'ai toujours pas été livré !!!!!

c'était un paiement par chèque avec l'AppleStore Education, ceci explique peut-être le retard mais ça fait raler.

j'attend, en espérant le recevoir avant noël, mais je suis plutôt déçu même si je reste fidèle à la marque !!


----------



## blackader (3 Décembre 2003)

blackader a dit:
			
		

> au fait j'ai toujours rien recu, et surtout toujours AUCUNE nouvelle.
> 
> et je vais tres certainement annuler ma commande il y a  un moment ou faut pas abuser koi



bon je vous fais suivre mes ptites miseres.

J'ai eu une nana fort charmante d'apple store au tel qui m'a dit que mon colis etait en hollande et devait prochainement etre remis a tnt.

dc c plutot pas mal je vais attendre quelques jours et puis je verrais si tnt prend en charge mon colis (vu que j'ai cru comprendre qu'apres c'etait un peu plus rapide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

a suivre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : j'ai pas commandé en fnac parce qeu je les ai jamais vraiment trouvés pro apple, vendant toujours des modeles de y'a 6 mois au pris original etc...
mais c'est vrai que sur le sav ils sont sans doute bien


----------



## marsu_381 (3 Décembre 2003)

Voici une autre contribution 
J'ai commendé un pb 15 pouces combo le 29 septembre chez un revendeur greneblois. Toujours rien en plus vue que je suis passe par une offre etudiante j'ai l'impression de passer le dernier.

Mon pere est passer il y une 10 de jours chez surcouf et d'apres le vendeur ils en avait qq uns en stock. 

Je doute de plus en plus d'avoir ce mac ou un autre d'ailleurs au vu de la politique d'apple et de certains de ces revendeurs.


----------



## polo50 (3 Décembre 2003)

marsu_381 a dit:
			
		

> Voici une autre contribution
> J'ai commendé un pb 15 pouces combo le 29 septembre chez un revendeur greneblois. Toujours rien en plus vue que je suis passe par une offre etudiante j'ai l'impression de passer le dernier.
> 
> Mon pere est passer il y une 10 de jours chez surcouf et d'apres le vendeur ils en avait qq uns en stock.
> ...



mais si c'est bien mac le jeux en vaut la chandelle ! attends tu le regretteras pas !


----------



## marsu_381 (4 Décembre 2003)

ca y est je l'ai je le tiens.
Superbe machine apres 2 moi d'attente
ouf
plus de commentaire sans doute plus tard dans un autre post

A+ j'ai qq truc a faire  
desole pour ceux qui attendent encore leurs machines


----------



## BenHub (4 Décembre 2003)

OUaaaouuuhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ca y est je viens de commander le mien a l'instant :

3 Decembre
17h00

- PB 15.2, 1.25 Ghz, 512 Mo 1 SoDimm, DVD/CD-RW, 80 Go 4200tr/mn, Carte Airport Extreme, BT
- Base Aiport Extreme,
- Apple Care protection Plan

et une petite remise de 20 Euros sur le store
(ca c'est pour l'annecdote)

Voila, je vous tiendrai au courant si ca vous interesse,
histoire de comparer les delais maintenant,

ils mettent sur le mail d'accusé de reception,

Prévoyez 5 - 7 jours pour la constitution de votre commande.
Prévoyez 2 - 5 jours ouvrables après départ de l'entrepôt pour sa livraison.

Que la force soit avec moi.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: quel souris BT pour Power Book?
(3 boutons au moins et molette)
Microsoft ou Logitech...


----------



## manustyle (4 Décembre 2003)

Et moi toujours rien en vue, ma commande date du 29/09 au cas ou vous ne le saviez pas !

Alors qui bat mon record d'attente ?


----------



## blackader (4 Décembre 2003)

blackader a dit:
			
		

> bon je vous fais suivre mes ptites miseres.
> 
> J'ai eu une nana fort charmante d'apple store au tel qui m'a dit que mon colis etait en hollande et devait prochainement etre remis a tnt.
> 
> ...



... et tnt a pris en charge today le colis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




donc d'ici quelques jours (si ils ne se le font pas voler on est plus a ca pres) mon attente devrait etre finie


----------



## powerbook867 (4 Décembre 2003)

marsu_381 a dit:
			
		

> Voici une autre contribution
> J'ai commendé un pb 15 pouces combo le 29 septembre chez un revendeur greneblois. Toujours rien en plus vue que je suis passe par une offre etudiante j'ai l'impression de passer le dernier.
> 
> Mon pere est passer il y une 10 de jours chez surcouf et d'apres le vendeur ils en avait qq uns en stock.
> ...



CONCLUSION : Faut jamais commander un nouveau produit chez apple !!!

Faut savoir patienter un peu et l'acheter quand il est dispo chez les revendeurs....


----------



## nantucket (4 Décembre 2003)

Non mais franchement j'arrive pas à croire que certains attendent encore ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi j'aurais hurlé, gueulé, braillé et même couiné jusqu'à ce qu'on me rembourse, qu'on me propose un rabais ou une annulation de commande...

Y'en a qu'ont une de ces patience...j'comprend pô !!!

- C'est quand déjà la prochaine màj hardware ?
- Début janvier ?
- Ah cool, c'est dans moins d'un mois...


----------



## Telonioos (4 Décembre 2003)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> Et moi toujours rien en vue, ma commande date du 29/09 au cas ou vous ne le saviez pas !
> 
> Alors qui bat mon record d'attente ?



moi j'ai passé commande le 5 octobre, quelques jours après toi, et toujours rien non plus


----------



## BenHub (5 Décembre 2003)

Bon,
Suite de l'aventure,

4 Decembre, 17h30

Mon PB est en fabrication,
youpi,

Voila,
suite au prochaine episode..


----------



## tbfm (5 Décembre 2003)

Incroyable !

Les délais sur l'applestore sont passés à un niveau historique.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*3-5 jours pour les 15" *
C'est le plus court délai, depuis leur introduction en septembre.

Y'a un truc que j'comprends pas, alors ? pourquoi j'attends toujours le mien depuis le 18/10 ?


----------



## laurent77 (5 Décembre 2003)

tbfm a dit:
			
		

> Incroyable !
> 
> Les délais sur l'applestore sont passés à un niveau historique.
> 
> ...


comme cela, le chalant se dit " mmh wouhaa chouette, en fait je peux le commander et je suis sur de l'avoir sous le sapin !" (sic !)


----------



## vincmyl (5 Décembre 2003)

Enfin, c'est des délais raisonnable; pas trop tot


----------



## polo50 (5 Décembre 2003)

tbfm a dit:
			
		

> Incroyable !
> 
> Les délais sur l'applestore sont passés à un niveau historique.
> 
> ...



Celui que tu attends c'est un nouveau ? ou la réparation de celui qui a une mycose?  si c 'est un nouveau commandé à la Fnac les délais pourraient être différent (plus long) cela dit on arrives au bout du tunnel bientôt !


----------



## manustyle (5 Décembre 2003)

laurent77 a dit:
			
		

> comme cela, le chalant se dit " mmh wouhaa chouette, en fait je peux le commander et je suis sur de l'avoir sous le sapin !" (sic !)



Ouai lol, c'est beau de voir qu'il y en a qui croient encore au Père Noel


----------



## canardo (5 Décembre 2003)

aye..... je l'ai recu mon mien !!! tout joli tout leger tout tout. ma copine a meme cru que c'etait son cadeau de noel !!! t'es folle !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon j'ai pas eu le temps de m'y plonger a fond parce que j'ai plein de boulot en ce moment, mais je vous tiens au courant de mes impressions...


----------



## Clem (5 Décembre 2003)

eh oui moi aussi j ai eu le mien. Il est prêt il fonctionne super bien et donc tout est bien dans le meilleur des mondes pour un switcher
Deux de mes collègues en ont aussi eu un et on se demande comment on a fait pour s'en passer


----------



## tbfm (6 Décembre 2003)

polo50 a dit:
			
		

> Celui que tu attends c'est un nouveau ? ou la réparation de celui qui a une mycose?  si c 'est un nouveau commandé à la Fnac les délais pourraient être différents (plus longs) cela dit on arrive au bout du tunnel bientôt !



Celui que j'attends, c'est un nouveau. J'ai rendu le mycosé à la fnac.




Aujourd'hui j'ai eu droit à un double discours à la fnac :
1 vendeur (gentil) me dit : Alu 15" pas avant la mi-janvier
Son chef (imbécile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) me dit, en regardant son vendeur d'un drôle d'air, Alu 15" dans 2 jours !

Si le vendeur gentil lit ses lignes, je m'excuse auprès de lui pour l'avoir mis dans l'embarras, et je confirme que son chef est un imbécile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Conclusion ? : pas d'Alu 15" avant janvier à la fnac !


----------



## powerbook867 (6 Décembre 2003)

tbfm a dit:
			
		

> Celui que j'attends, c'est un nouveau. J'ai rendu le mycosé à la fnac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tu confirmes quoi ? En fait t'es sais rien..


----------



## Clige (7 Décembre 2003)

Je vais bientot faire l'acaht d'un powerbook 15'' d'ici 1 semaine ou 2 par l'apple store! 
Hors je pars Debut Fevrier en Grèce en stage erasmus, ya t il des chances que je le recoive avant de partir?


----------



## tbfm (7 Décembre 2003)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> Tu confirmes quoi ? En fait t'es sais rien..



Je crois plus volontiers un vendeur qui me dit : Pas d'Alu 15" avant janvier, quitte pour lui à perdre une vente, plutôt que son chef qui me soutient depuis 7 semaines que mon Alu 15" arrive dans 2 jours, pour me forcer à ne pas annuler ma commande.
Ils m'ont eu à la fnac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : j'ai eu le malheur de prendre l'extension de garantie en même temps que l'Alu 15" : ils veulent bien me rembourser, mais que la machine, pas la garantie.


----------



## manustyle (7 Décembre 2003)

tbfm a dit:
			
		

> Celui que j'attends, c'est un nouveau. J'ai rendu le mycosé à la fnac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je sais si j'aurais la patiente d'attendre janvier moi.
Je peux guère annuler, mon revendeur refuse de me rembourser les 10000 balles déjà versé.


----------



## tbfm (7 Décembre 2003)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> Je sais si j'aurais la patiente d'attendre janvier moi.
> Je peux guère annuler, mon revendeur refuse de me rembourser les 10000 balles déjà versé.



Il est clair pour moi que c'est fini. Je me fait rembourser mon Alu 15" et j'arrete les frais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La fnac d'Orléans refuse de me rembourser l'extension de garantie sous prétexte qu'elle ne correspond pas à cette nouvelle commande. Je trouve ça honteux. Le défaut des tâches blanches est un vice caché et fait intervenir la garantie légale et non la garantie contractuelle que j'ai souscrite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Adieu la fnac et le powerbook G4 !

Je ne suis très déçu de cette affaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : c'était mon premier mac. Je crois que je vais acheter un hp avec écran 17" 16/9 à auchan.


----------



## decoris (7 Décembre 2003)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> Et moi toujours rien en vue, ma commande date du 29/09 au cas ou vous ne le saviez pas !
> 
> Alors qui bat mon record d'attente ?




t'es sur que t'as cliqué sur "valider la commande"? non parceque là...


----------



## DAB (8 Décembre 2003)

Ma commande date du 24 Septembre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 chez un revendeur.
Evidemment, pas de nouvelles. J'ai même écrit à Apple pour leur demander des infos, mais ils n'ont pas le courage de répondre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'en ai besoin pour mon boulot de ce PB, je suis en train de perdre un temps fou! Mon revendeur m'a dit que peut-être, aprés le 15 Décembre... En plus, il y a des rumeurs sur Macrumors de nouveaux modèles pour Mardi prochain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce que je trouve ahurissant, c'est que les commandes récentes sur l'AS sont fournies, mais pas les commandes plus anciennes passées chez un revendeur. Cela montre bien le peu d'intérêt porté aux revendeurs. Mais Apple est bien content de ramasser le fric, d'où qu'il vienne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca fait 16 ans que je soutiens la marque, mais aujourd'hui, je suis écoeuré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DAB


----------



## BenHub (8 Décembre 2003)

Bon,
Au risque de vous enerver,


Suite de l'épisode precedant :

ma commande du 4 Decembre est envoyée,
(shipped on 06/12/2003)

bref c'est tnt qui l'a...

trop top.

je vous tient au parfum dès que j'ai des niouzes,
cad demain lundi, le track ne fonctionne pas encore (Most carrier information is available within 24 hours after shipment, comme dis Apple)
et pis c'est le Week end,

A+


----------



## polo50 (8 Décembre 2003)

TBFM accroches toi ! soit aupres de la fnac soit retourne toi vers aplple store car c'est quand même une superbe machine ! et dis toi bien que cela valait la peine d'attendre car ceux qui l auront maintenant ne devraient plus avoir de mycose ! Donc encore un ptit efort et ce sera que du bonheur !!


----------



## manustyle (8 Décembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> t'es sur que t'as cliqué sur "valider la commande"? non parceque là...



J'ai commandé chez un revendeur, donc ce n'est pas moi qui ai cliqué sur "valider la commande".

Mais bon, je commence vraiment a douter de l'efficacité de ce revendeur


----------



## manustyle (9 Décembre 2003)

2 mois et 10 jours, toujours pas reçu


----------



## tbfm (10 Décembre 2003)

Merci pour ton mot de soutien.

Retournement de situation : Je suis allé à la fnac hier mardi pour annuler purement et simplement ma commande et ô miracle, un Alu 15" m'attendait. Je l'ai donc pris, la garantie est reportée sur le nouveau !

Moralité : il faut savoir gueuler pour obtenir !

Pour l'instant, rien à signaler : Semaine 48.

A+


----------



## vincmyl (10 Décembre 2003)

Tu as un PWB sans tâches, j'espère que le mien qui est semaine 37 n'en n'aura pas, ca va faire 3 mois que je l'aie et je scrute l'écran tous les jours...


----------



## BenHub (10 Décembre 2003)

Suite de l'aventure, (et peut etre bientot fin...) 10 Decembre 2003

Resume des episodes precedant :
commande AppleStore le 04 Decembre 2003 (PB 15.2", 80 Go, 512 Mo 1Barrette, Combo, BT, Airport, + Base AiprortExtreme)
Colis pret et emballé le 08 Decembre 2003

Apres une petite frayeur, mail de confirmation de commande recu, etc, 
je tente de tracker le colis, qui est emballé par apple, sur tnt via le lien,

Nada? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





aucun colis pris en charge par tnt, or l'ordi est bien sorti de l'usine.

Un petit coup de fil a TNT, ils savent pas ou il est (Aaargh)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un deuxieme a Apple,
le colis est bien sortit de l'usine, (il est dans l'avion a l'heure qu'il est), pris en charge par un premier transporteur (qui n'est pas tnt),
tnt ne se chargeant que de la partie europeene de la livraison, d'ou l'absence de track.

Bref, livraison estimée, fin de semaine, debut de semaine prochaine.

Je croise le doigts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To be continued.
Courage pour ceux qui n'ont pas de niouzes.


----------



## amyrtille (13 Décembre 2003)

j'ai eu le même discour à la fnac lyon-bellecour aujourd'hui que  tbfm:
En effet j'ai commandé un PowerBook 15" il y a quinze jours (trop heureuse de faire des économies grâce à la carte adhérent : -6%), et le vendeur de me certifier que l'objet de mes désirs serait dispo sous 2 semaines grand maximum ... Et aujourd'hui au téléphone, la nana me dit que même à la maison mére ils n'en ont pas et me fait comprendre que de toute façon je ne serait surement pas la première servie lorsqu'ils seront enfin livrés !!!!!




voilà, que faire... je tiens plus en place... il va changer ma vie... malheureusement il se fait trop attendre !!!


----------



## decoris (13 Décembre 2003)

BenHub a dit:
			
		

> Je croise le doigts.



tu les as tellement rongés en attendant ton powerbook qu'il ne t'en reste plus qu'un?


----------



## melaure (13 Décembre 2003)

amyrtille a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu le même discour à la fnac lyon-bellecour aujourd'hui que  tbfm:
> En effet j'ai commandé un PowerBook 15" il y a quinze jours (trop heureuse de faire des économies grâce à la carte adhérent : -6%), et le vendeur de me certifier que l'objet de mes désirs serait dispo sous 2 semaines grand maximum ... Et aujourd'hui au téléphone, la nana me dit que même à la maison mére ils n'en ont pas et me fait comprendre que de toute façon je ne serait surement pas la première servie lorsqu'ils seront enfin livrés !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Tu fais comme moi, tu annules ta commande, tu remontes la rue piétonne jusqu'à la place de la République, tu vas rue Childebert chez CLG et avec un peu de chance ils en ont un. En tout cas ça a marché avec l'iBook 12" que je ne pouvais pas avoir à la FNAC (pas de délai).


----------



## amyrtille (13 Décembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais comme moi, tu annules ta commande, tu remontes la rue piétonne jusqu'à la place de la République, tu vas rue Childebert chez CLG et avec un peu de chance ils en ont un. En tout cas ça a marché avec l'iBook 12" que je ne pouvais pas avoir à la FNAC (pas de délai).














Bon ben y'a de l'espérance pour tous ceux qui attendent encore leurs merveilleux PowerBook 15", le mien vient d'arriver à la fnac lyon-bellecour (18 jours d'attente contre 15 promis : c'est en fait raisonnable ...)
good luck


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (15 Décembre 2003)

amyrtille a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben y'a de l'espérance pour tous ceux qui attendent encore leurs merveilleux PowerBook 15", le mien vient d'arriver à la fnac lyon-bellecour (18 jours d'attente contre 15 promis : c'est en fait raisonnable ...)
> good luck



Je viens d'être informé par Mel de la Fnac Bordeaux que le mien commandé le 26/11 est arrivé.
Pour info quelle est la semainde de ta machine et a-t-elle été livrée avec Panther installé ?

Meric de ta réponse


----------



## manustyle (16 Décembre 2003)

C'est qui cette "conne" qui a écrit a Apple pour se plaindre que son portable n'est pas arrivé, alors qu'elle l'a commandé il y a seulement 1 mois.

Je rappelle que le mien a été commandé le 29/09  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qu'est ce que je devrais dire


----------



## powerbook867 (16 Décembre 2003)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui cette "conne" qui a écrit a Apple pour se plaindre que son portable n'est pas arrivé, alors qu'elle l'a commandé il y a seulement 1 mois.
> 
> Je rappelle que le mien a été commandé le 29/09
> 
> ...




Le 29 septembre de quelle année ... ?


----------



## amyrtille (16 Décembre 2003)

Thierry GEFARD a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'être informé par Mel de la Fnac Bordeaux que le mien commandé le 26/11 est arrivé.
> Pour info quelle est la semainde de ta machine et a-t-elle été livrée avec Panther installé ?
> 
> Meric de ta réponse




Panther est livré avec et il est daté de la semaine 49 !!!
Pas de probléme écran, c'est un bijoux ...


----------



## nantucket (16 Décembre 2003)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui cette "conne" qui a écrit a Apple pour se plaindre que son portable n'est pas arrivé, alors qu'elle l'a commandé il y a seulement 1 mois.
> Je rappelle que le mien a été commandé le 29/09
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas mon genre de poster ce genre de chose,  mais là je peux pas m'empêcher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ici le con qui attend encore c'est bien toi ...


----------



## manustyle (16 Décembre 2003)

T'es marrant, que veux tu que je fasse a part attendre et encore attendre, mon revendeur refuse de me rembourser la somme déjà verser.
Et de toute façons, je le veux ce portable.


----------



## Komac (16 Décembre 2003)

La faute à Apple... les revendeurs passent en dernier (le mien est commandé depuis le 1.10.2003), priorité à l'AppleStore et aux grandes enseignes, même si ils ont commandé après, je trouve ça lamentable et honteux de leur part. Mais je reste fidèle à mon revendeur, car ce n'est pas de leur faute et je préfère avoir un interlocuteur humain plutôt qu'un incapable au téléphone, NA...


----------



## BenHub (16 Décembre 2003)

Presque fin de l'aventure,

Mon Pb 15" est dans les main de TNT,(out for delivry),
Donc deja sur paris, livré cet apres midi surement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Desolé pour toi Manustyle.
J'avoue que là y a un serieux probleme.
A+


----------



## BenHub (17 Décembre 2003)

Youpi,

Bon, ben,
Ca y est, je l'ai entre les mains,
TNT est passé a 14h, coooool,
tout est la.

Bref,commande le 4 Decembre,
livraison, le 16 Decembre,
Soit : 12 jour exactement,
ou mieux, 10 jours ouvrés.

cette fois ci, et c'est tombés sur moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Apple a respecté les delais...
et a à priori réglé ses problemes d'ecran et de livraison.
Si vous avez des questions concernant la machine, la charge de la batterie, l'ecran (je n'ai pas encore démarré la machine, j'attends d'etre chez moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
n'hesitez pas.
Allez Zou au boulot maintenant.


----------



## nantucket (17 Décembre 2003)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> T'es marrant, que veux tu que je fasse a part attendre et encore attendre, mon revendeur refuse de me rembourser la somme déjà verser.
> Et de toute façons, je le veux ce portable.



C'est vraiment dégueulasse de la part de ton revendeur de ne pas vouloir te rendre l'argent !
Mais en fait, légalement, ne peux tu rien faire pour récupérer ton argent ? Tu as signer un contrat d'achat ou quelque chose non ?
Il doit bien y avoir une clause parlant des délai de livraison quelque part ! A pire tu peux lui demander de récupérer les intérets qu'ont produit l'argent que tu as déposé chez lui il y a plus de 2 mois !!!
Moi j'avais commandé chez Macs (comme Komac) mais j'ai annulé la commande dès qu'un PowerBook était disponible ailleurs.

Une règle d'or pour l'avenir : ne jamais rien payer en avance !!!

Fais-toi entendre, ne te laisse pas faire !
A ce taux là, tu seras livré mi-janvier (avec les annonces de MacWorld Aïe !!!)


----------



## Komac (17 Décembre 2003)

Ouais, heureusement que "Macs" ne demande pas d'avance, malgré tout je patiente encore (qu'est-ce qu'on ne ferait pas pour 10% de rabais)


----------



## nantucket (18 Décembre 2003)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, heureusement que "Macs" ne demande pas d'avance, malgré tout je patiente encore (qu'est-ce qu'on ne ferait pas pour 10% de rabais)



J'ai aussi eu 10% chez Manor (il suffit de discuter un peu avec le responsable Apple).

J'avais profité de l'offre faite avec la carte myone (www.myone.ch) qui me donnait la possibilité de choisir un jour pour avoir 10% sur tout ce que je voulais chez Manor.

Du coup, j'ai offert un iPod 20Gb à mon PowerBook 12''...


----------



## Komac (19 Décembre 2003)

Ayé ! Il est là, enfin !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avec mon rabais de 10% et l'AppleCare à Fr. 139.-, je suis content... qu'il est bôôôô. Pour l'instant pas de problème (pourvu que ça dure)...


----------



## nantucket (19 Décembre 2003)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> Ayé ! Il est là, enfin !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Content pour toi ! Donne nous vite tes impressions !


----------



## BenHub (19 Décembre 2003)

Alors ca y est,
tout le monde a recu son Cadeau tant attendu?
enfin tous equipés en Pb...
ca va frimer dans les chaumieres. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Je continue mon monologue,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




performances et qualités sont au rendez-vous (xbench 1.1.3, OsX.3 = 89,69
vraiment une superbe machine,
Airport extreme, un bonheur. (3h30 d'autonomie avec, 4h15 sans)
pas de pixel mort,
juste un petit truc
j'ai l'impression que le haut parleur droite est plus faible que celui de gauche...
Si qqn a remarqué ca? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si vous voulez des info particuliere.


----------



## Komac (19 Décembre 2003)

nantucket a dit:
			
		

> Content pour toi ! Donne nous vite tes impressions !



Que du bon pour l'instant, il a l'air robuste, rapide (livré avec Panther), clavier agréable, écran panoramique de toute beauté (sans taches j'espère), nettement plus rapide au démarrage que mon iBook 800 (est-ce dû au G4 ou à Panther ?)...
En ce moment je suis en train de le gaver d'applis et fichiers en tous genre...
A+ pour de nouvelles apréciations


----------



## nantucket (20 Décembre 2003)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> ...nettement plus rapide au démarrage que mon iBook 800 (est-ce dû au G4 ou à Panther ?)...



C'est dû en grande partie à Panther (mais aussi au proc...)


----------



## nantucket (20 Décembre 2003)

BenHub a dit:
			
		

> performances et qualités sont au rendez-vous (xbench 1.1.3, OsX.3 = 89,69



Bizzare...mon 12'' 1Ghz fait 94,5 sur xBench, tu avais probablement des applis en route quand tu as fais ton test...


----------



## manustyle (20 Décembre 2003)

BenHub a dit:
			
		

> Alors ca y est,
> tout le monde a recu son Cadeau tant attendu?
> enfin tous equipés en Pb...
> ca va frimer dans les chaumieres.



Hélas non, pas tous le monde ne l'a reçu, j'ai toujours pas le mien, et ça fera 3 mois dans 9 jours que j'ai passé commande 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis très en colère, surtout que MacWorld approche.


----------



## Komac (21 Décembre 2003)

ça ne devrait plus tarder, je crois me souvenir que tu l'avais commandé à peut prêt la même période (moi le 1.10.2003) chez un revendeur, et je l'ai reçu avant hier...






 courage


----------



## powerbook867 (21 Décembre 2003)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> ça ne devrait plus tarder, je crois me souvenir que tu l'avais commandé à peut prêt la même période (moi le 1.10.2003) chez un revendeur, et je l'ai reçu avant hier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Non c'est n'amasse pas mousse...


----------



## manustyle (21 Décembre 2003)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> ça ne devrait plus tarder, je crois me souvenir que tu l'avais commandé à peut prêt la même période (moi le 1.10.2003) chez un revendeur, et je l'ai reçu avant hier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, le 29/09 !

Juste j'aurais apprécié de l'avoir sous le sapin le 25 ;-)


----------



## nantucket (21 Décembre 2003)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> Juste j'aurais apprécié de l'avoir sous le sapin le 25 ;-)



Mouais...pour apprendre une semaine plus tard qu'un modèle plus puissant est vendu au même prix...à ta place, je le renverrais au moment ou je le reçois pour recommander un nouveau modèle mis à jour à la MacWorld...


----------



## BenHub (21 Décembre 2003)

nantucket a dit:
			
		

> Bizzare...mon 12'' 1Ghz fait 94,5 sur xBench, tu avais probablement des applis en route quand tu as fais ton test...



Nan j'avais airport en route.
maintenant en 10.3, ttes les MAJ installé, et sans airport, sur secteur : 94,06  



			
				manustyle a dit:
			
		

> Juste j'aurais apprécié de l'avoir sous le sapin le 25 ;-)


je te comprends  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est quand meme supergrave le retard qu'ils ont vis a vis de ta commande.!



			
				nantucket a dit:
			
		

> Mouais...pour apprendre une semaine plus tard qu'un modèle plus puissant est vendu au même prix...à ta place, je le renverrais au moment ou je le reçois pour recommander un nouveau modèle mis à jour à la MacWorld...


encore faut-il qu'il ai des nouveaux PB a Macworld...


----------



## powerbook867 (21 Décembre 2003)

Où trouver le Xbench svp ?


----------



## nantucket (21 Décembre 2003)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> Où trouver le Xbench svp ?



ICI


----------



## Komac (21 Décembre 2003)

Quel résultat faut-il indiquer ?
Sur mon Alu 1,25 Ghz j'ai :
Results = 99,40
CPU Test = 95.84
(Bluetooth et Airport désactivés)
ça m'a l'air plutôt bon, non ?


----------



## manustyle (24 Décembre 2003)

Ben voila, nous sommes le 24/12, et toujours pas de Powerbook, je ne l'aurais pas pour Noel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et la date des 3 mois d'attente approche a grand pas !


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2003)

C'est dingue ton histoire.
L'Alu15 est en dispo très rapidement en Belgique et au Luxembourg.

Ta commande a bien été enregistrée ?
(j'imagine que oui mais bon...)


----------



## manustyle (24 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue ton histoire.
> L'Alu15 est en dispo très rapidement en Belgique et au Luxembourg.
> 
> Ta commande a bien été enregistrée ?
> (j'imagine que oui mais bon...)



J'ai eu le malheur de commander chez un revendeur situé a 700 bornes de chez moi, ils m'ont débité la moitié de la somme dès la commande.
Maintenant, je ne sais pas que faire, ce marchand veut-il me voler mon avance, je commence a douter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'attend que les fêtes passent, et je prendrais des dispositions.


----------



## Komac (25 Décembre 2003)

Je te tiens les pouces ! J'espère que ça ne va plus tarder...
(PS : je ne trouve pas normal de devoir payer une avance à la commande, moi je n'ai payé qu'à la réception de la machine)


----------



## Thinkar (29 Décembre 2003)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> Quel résultat faut-il indiquer ?
> Sur mon Alu 1,25 Ghz j'ai :
> Results = 99,40
> CPU Test = 95.84
> ...



Avec mon 1.25, j'obtiens 114,38 en "Results" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Combien de Ram as-tu ?? moi 2*256 Mo


----------



## Mulder (29 Décembre 2003)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> un revendeur situé a 700 bornes de chez moi


On peut savoir qui ?


----------



## manustyle (29 Décembre 2003)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> On peut savoir qui ?



Mediacash.com

Voilà je suis a 3 mois de délais, et une news sur Macbidouille dit qu'Apple le livrera plus rien avant 2-3 semaines, bizarre !!


----------



## ToMacLaumax (30 Décembre 2003)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> Mediacash.com
> 
> Voilà je suis a 3 mois de délais, et une news sur Macbidouille dit qu'Apple le livrera plus rien avant 2-3 semaines, bizarre !!





Je trouve pas ça normal !
Ce sont des escrocs chez Mediacash.com ?
Avec un nom pareil fallait se méfier...
Courage


----------



## Mulder (30 Décembre 2003)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> Mediacash.com
> 
> Voilà je suis a 3 mois de délais, et une news sur Macbidouille dit qu'Apple le livrera plus rien avant 2-3 semaines, bizarre !!


Est-ce qu'ils te reprennent une machine au passage ?
Dans tous les cas ce délai est absolument anormal et le fait d'avoir déjà prélevé la moitié du prix de la machine encore plus.
J'avais pensé à eu pour un échange mais ce que tu dis me refroidit


----------



## DAB (30 Décembre 2003)

&gt;Mediacash.com

&gt;Voilà je suis a 3 mois de délais, et une news sur Macbidouille &gt;dit qu'Apple le livrera plus rien avant 2-3 semaines, bizarre !! 

Si ça peut te rassurer, j'étais exactement dans le même cas que toi : j'ai attendu presque 3 mois un PB 15" chez eux. J'ai finalement craqué et changé ma commande pour un 12" que j'ai reçu en 2 jours.Si tu tiens vraiment au 15", patiente, mais ça risque d'être long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne regrette pas le changement : le 12" + un écran 19" à la maison, c'est vraiment cool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+

DAB


----------



## manustyle (30 Décembre 2003)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'ils te reprennent une machine au passage ?
> Dans tous les cas ce délai est absolument anormal et le fait d'avoir déjà prélevé la moitié du prix de la machine encore plus.
> J'avais pensé à eu pour un échange mais ce que tu dis me refroidit



Oui, je devais leur faire reprendre mon Pismo, mais entre temps j'ai changé d'avis. La commande de l'alu engagée, ils n'ont pas voulu me rembourser, alors j'en suis la, a attendre


----------



## Komac (30 Décembre 2003)

Thinkar a dit:
			
		

> Avec mon 1.25, j'obtiens 114,38 en "Results"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je n'avais pas réglé la puissance du processeur sur "maximal" (il était en "automatique")... ça change tout car j'arrive à 120.73





 (PS j'ai aussi 2X256 Mo)


----------



## Mulder (30 Décembre 2003)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je devais leur faire reprendre mon Pismo, mais entre temps j'ai changé d'avis. La commande de l'alu engagée, ils n'ont pas voulu me rembourser, alors j'en suis la, a attendre


Comment ça "pas voulu" ? J'imagine que tu sais comme moi que si tu annules ta commande ils n'ont pas d'autres choix que de te rembourser dans les plus brefs délais.


----------



## manustyle (30 Décembre 2003)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça "pas voulu" ? J'imagine que tu sais comme moi que si tu annules ta commande ils n'ont pas d'autres choix que de te rembourser dans les plus brefs délais.



Hélas, a la base ma commande datait d'avril, ils me demandaient 4 mois pour me rembourser, j'ai attendu, et au bout du 5° mois, je n'ai eu que la solution de recommander un Alubook. Ils inventaient des pretextes pour pas me rembourser.


----------



## Mulder (30 Décembre 2003)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> Hélas, a la base ma commande datait d'avril, ils me demandaient 4 mois pour me rembourser, j'ai attendu, et au bout du 5° mois, je n'ai eu que la solution de recommander un Alubook. Ils inventaient des pretextes pour pas me rembourser.


Hé bien on peut dire tu as une immense patience. A ta place il y a longtemps que j'aurais sorti le "grand jeu" (DDCCRF, injonction de faire, dépôt de plainte, etc.). Il n'y a aucune excuse à se foutre de la g.... d'un client de cette manière.


----------



## Gaël (30 Décembre 2003)

D'après moi, tu est en train de te faire avoir sérieux.
Je réagirais rapidement si j'étais toi.

Je connais plusieurs personnes qui ont eu de gros problèmes d'argent avec eux. 

@+


----------



## manustyle (6 Janvier 2004)

ENFIN, mon revendeur vient de m'annoncer que mon Alubook 15 partirait cette aprés-midi de leur locaux.
Reception demain aprés-midi normalement.

Ce qui m'inquiete, c'est que c'est jour de MacWorld, et j'espère ne pas me retrouver avec un modèle obsolète 1/4 d'heure aprés l'avoir reçu


----------



## Telonioos (7 Janvier 2004)

et bien moi aussi, je viens d'être livré !!!!

powerbook commandé le 5 octobre, livré le 5 janvier (hier) !!!!

plutôt performant non

par contre, il est vraiment génial, j'en suis ravi, finition excellente, rapide, silencieux, robuste, que du bon !!!!!


----------



## manustyle (7 Janvier 2004)

Ca y est je l'ai après plus de 3 long mois d'attente. Estampillé semaine 48 de fabrication.
Il est super beau, mais congelé, toute la nuit sur la route  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'attend qu'il se rechauffe un peu pour l'allumer


----------



## BenHub (8 Janvier 2004)

Houra,
c'est que du bonheur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (on entend que ca a la télé en ce moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Bravo pour l'heureux evenements,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




euh! pour les heureux evenements

et ouf pour la macworld, pas de Pb G5 tout de suite.




alors profitons sereinement de nos terribles engins.


----------

